# Diet Books



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, surprisingly enough, I only own two weight loss books. I was wondering what y'all thought of them. The oldest one I have is called "The Five Day Miracle Diet" by Adele Phun. It is based on getting into good blood sugar by eating three balance (low on the carbs) meals and three snacks. She called her snacks hard or soft chews depending on what it was. Carrots = hard chew, orange = soft chew. I tired it two different times. The first time I did great on it and I felt wonderful. The second time I was pretty sick the first two days because I had not been eating much raw veggies. So my tummy was NOT happy with me for a while. But I did feel so much better once I got usted to it. But alas, like most things in my life, I did not stick to it for very long.

The second book I have is Dr. Phil's diet book. I really like it because of the emotional work in it. I know my weight and phobias and panic attacks are all linked togeather. I know it in my heart. I also think I really need this book. My councelor Kristy is good with me reading the book. She is seeing us for greif theapy but she has agreed to work with me for my eating disorder. She specialsizes in eating disorders. So, I was wondering if any of you have read either book and what you think of them. I was also wondering if any of you have some other book that you like. Thanks in advance for your input!
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I have two favorites - The Curves at home weight loss book and Sugarbusters! Both advocate cutting refined flour and sugars from the diet, and I have had good results from following their guidelines.

I like to read weight loss books from the library - no commitment lol.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I have a very nice cookbook to recommend. It is Prevention's (the magazine) Ultimate Quick and Healthy Cookbook. 

The ingredient lists don't go on for three pages, and do not require exotic items. Each recipe identifies the calories per serving, as well as fat, sodium, etc. The recipes are tasty too!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I like Dr Phil's the Ultimate Weight Solution and the accompanying Food Guide. He makes a lot of sense. I'm not all that much into diet books, but his is more like a lifestyle adjustment instead of a diet. 

Also, I guess Flylady has a book out on body clutter. I don't think I'll buy the book, but I did go to the website and print out the daily checklist. It's a good reminder tool for me. Did I take my vitamins, drink my water, get my fiber, etc? It helps me keep track of what I eat and how much exercise I get.


----------

